# Авиация > Однополчане >  Вечная память...

## Холостяк

Сегодня, около полудня,  в Центральной клинической больнице в Москве скоропостижно скончался Герой России, Заслуженный летчик-испытатель Пелих Александр Петрович. Траурные мероприятия планируются в Луховицах через три дня. 

Это - невосполнимая и горькая  утрата для всех нас. Глубоко и искренне скорбим. Обидно. 
     Александр Петрович был верным товарищем и профессиональным летчиком самого высокого уровня. Таких мало. 




*П*елих Александр Петрович – лётчик-испытатель Московского авиационного производственного объединения (город Луховицы Московской области).

Родился 19 ноября 1948 года в селе Довжик ныне Ахтырского района Сумской области (Украина). В 1966-1967 годах занимался планерным спортом в Кировоградском аэроклубе.

В армии с апреля 1967. В апреле-июне 1967 года проходил срочную службу шофёром в Прибалтийском военном округе. В 1971 окончил Черниговское высшее военное авиационное училище лётчиков, оставлен в нём лётчиком-инструктором. С июня 1977 – в запасе.

В 1978 окончил Школу лётчиков-испытателей, в 1982 – Московский авиационный институт.

С 1978 – лётчик-испытатель авиазаводе «Знамя труда» (ныне – Московское авиационное производственное объединение) в городе Луховицы Московской области. Испытывал серийные сверхзвуковые истребители МиГ-21, МиГ-23, МиГ-29 и их модификации, участвовал в испытаниях лёгкого многоцелевого самолёта Ил-103.

За мужество и героизм, проявленные при испытаниях новой авиационной техники, лётчику-испытателю Пелиху Александру Петровичу Указом Президента РФ от 31 мая 1998 года присвоено звание Героя Российской Федерации с вручением медали «Золотая Звезда» (№454).

Заслуженный лётчик-испытатель РФ (2003), капитан. Награждён орденом «За личное мужество» (1994), медалями.

----------


## Д.М.Л

..........................

----------


## Sizif

--------------------------
Пелих Александр Петрович
Скончался Герой России, заслуженный летчик-испытатель Российской Федерации 
http://nvo.ng.ru/notes/2008-05-16/8_pelih.html
---------------------------------------
Пелих Александр Петрович
(1948 -2008)
http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/mikoyan/isp/pelih.htm
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=6280
---------------------------------------- 
Новейший МиГ-29КУБ выполнил первый полет
http://www.vz.ru/news/2008/3/20/153372.html
http://sbyt.ru/news/view/478
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Земля и небо испытателя Пелиха"*
Им он отдал всю свою жизнь
"Я УВИДЕЛ ЭТОТ НЕКРОЛОГ 13 МАЯ. В НЕМ БЫЛО СКАЗАНО: «ПОСЛЕ НЕПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОЙ БОЛЕЗНИ НА ШЕСТИДЕСЯТОМ ГОДУ ЖИЗНИ СКОНЧАЛСЯ ГЕРОЙ РОССИИ, ЗАСЛУЖЕННЫЙ ЛЁТЧИК-ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ АЛЕКСАНДР ПЕТРОВИЧ ПЕЛИХ».

Некролог потряс своей внезапностью. Как же так? Еще недавно он  летал и вдруг такое. Несколько позже стали известны подробности. Сосуды мозга, привычные к небесным перегрузкам, не выдержали перегрузок земных — смерти младшего сына. И в результате инсульт.
Я редко виделся с Александром Петровичем. Свою единственную беседу с ним, опубликованную в газете «Красная звезда», я написал еще в 1995 году. Перечитал и решил, что будет уместно опубликовать ее. Статья дополнит официальные строки некролога и может быть шире раскроет «каким он парнем был.. Итак, зарисовки тринадцатилетней давности.
«Пожалуй, даже Шерлок Холмс не смог бы определить род деятельности Александра Петровича Пелиха. Чуть ниже среднего роста, плотно сложенный. Начисто отсутствуют внешние черты, которыми наделяют «инженеры человеческих душ» своих персонажей героических профессий. Ни тебе орлиного взгляда, ни волевого подбородка, ни медального профиля. Наоборот, приветливые глаза со смешинкой, да еше обветренное загорелое лицо, вот, пожалуй, и все особые приметы, которые выделяли Александра Пелиха и поначалу запоминались. В общем, обычный, неприметный среди нас человек на суетной земле, а в небесах он король. Облетывал МиГи-29, сходившие со стапелей Московского авиационного производственного объединения (МАПО), единственного предприятия в бывшем Союзе, выпускающего эти прогремевшие на весь мир и не имеющие равных фронтовые истребители.
По его зарубежным командировкам можно было изучать географию. Он пришел в МАПО в декабре 1978 гола, когда завод вовсю гнал МиГ-23. Уже в 1980 году Александр облетывает их в Эфиопии, в 81-м — в Индии, в 82-м в Ираке, ГДР, Польше. В следующем году снова арабская командировка — Ирак, Алжир. В Ираке Пелих испытал неприятные минуты — попал под бомбежку.
Даже сегодня впечатляет не только география, но и масштабы поставок истребителей. Речь идет о десятках самолетов в каждую из стран. Завод работал чуть ли не в три смены. «Должно быть, и вспомнить есть что, сколько чужих небес исколесили?» - спрашиваю летчика. Да ничего кроме бомбежки в Ираке у него не отпечаталось, во всяком случае, сразу так не припомнил. Я понял, для него летать, такое же естественное состояние, как нам по земле ходить. Обычные будни, а они не запоминаются, лишь мелькают.
Мне было разговорить его, особенно когда времени на общение оставалось в обрез. Через час отходил в подмосковые Луховицы микроавтобус. Александру надо было туда ехать. Там в Луховицах был филиал МАПО - Луховицкий машиностроительный завод, там же находился и испытательный аэродром с взлетно-посадочной полосой, способной принять любой самолет мира.
Александр к тому времени уже освоил 30 типов самолетов, налетал 3500 часов, а это почти сто пятьдесят суток непрерывных полетов, да еще каких — испытательных.
— Ну, а все-таки, допытываюсь я, - неужели не было ни одного опасного случая?
— С трудом вспомнил Пелех, как на МиГ-23 случился помпаж двигателя, пришлось его выключить. Самолет закрутило, как машину в гололед. С двенадцати километровой высоты упал до восьми. Но обошлось. А недостаток - помпаж воздухозаборника и двигателя на «двадцать третьих», с которым, хоть и редко сталкивались летчики, устранили. Чуток подправили конструкцию.
— А катапультироваться не приходилось ?
—Ни разу, — Александр стучит костяшками пальцев по столу. Говоря о состоянии авиапрома вто время, Пелих сокрушался:
— Масштабы сегодня не те, разве малая авиация, которую сейчас конструирует не тот, кто может хорошо это сделать, а у кого есть деньги, прокормит завод? Одна такая птаха, только тысяч сорок-пятьдесят долларов стоит, а сколько их удастся продать? Дай бог с десяток. Другое дело МиГ-29 - он один более, чем на миллионов двадцать долларов потянет. Обидно еще, что новые машины в серию не идут из-за отсутствия финансирования, к примеру, МиГ-33. На одну только подготовку этой машины в производство уйдет года два, а ведь время бежит быстро. Должна быть у нас долгосрочная перспектива. Без этого нельзя...
— А какова личная перспектива у Вас, Александр? Долго ли вам еще летать ?
— Долго, — был убежден Пелех, — 46 лет для авиации еще не возраст. Наш летчик-старейшина МАПО Юрий Абрамович летал до 56, Иван Карелин в Нижнем Новгороде - до 59. Есть и более впечатляющие примеры: в Фарнборо легкие самолеты демонстрировал летчик Андерсон из "Дженерел Дайнемико", которому исполнилось 70. А там допусковая комиссия строгая, скидок не делает никому, даже известным ассам. А потому, хоть времени и мало, но форму поддерживаю».
Для меня сугубо сухопутного человека всегда остается неразрешимой загадкой, как в юноше пробуждается зов неба, причем настоящий зов, тот, который, в конце концов, и приводит его в когорту ассов. Есть в этом, что-то языческое, из древних славянских сказаний. Я не преминул спросить Пелиха об его истоках.
— Сейчас я, можно сказать, эмигрант, - смеясь сказал Александр. Родился на Украине, ныне заграница, в селе Довжик, Сумской области. Отец столяр, мать бухгалтер. Навык и любовь к дереву да и к земле от него унаследовал. На даче столярю, пашу на «Кроте». - Пелих продемонстрировал свои мозолистые руки. - Мы себя в Луховицах огородной продукцией полностью обеспечиваем. Ну, а после школы поехал к брату в Калининград. Там он меня пристроил в аэроклуб, где впервые и поднялся в небо. Три летних месяца летал на планерах. Решил стать летчиком. Поступил в Черниговское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков имени Ленкома. Сейчас его уже нет. Украине не до летчиков. После окончания училища в 1971-м - оставили в училище инструктором. Учил курсантов до 1977 года. В 76-м подал заявление в школу летчиков-испытателей. Туда раз в два года набирали по 10 человек со всего Союза. Отбор тщательный, чтобы исключить случайность. В 1977 году приняли, в конце 1978 года выпустили. С тех пор в МАПО. Нас в отряде летающих четыре летчика — Сергей Шапошников, Михаил Силин, Геннадий Скоромнов и я.
Отрадный факт подметил я в разговоре. У Пелиха было трое детей, причем старший Саша - будущий летчик, курсант Качинского летного училища, начинал путь в небо в Коломенском аэроклубе. Младший сын — тринадцатилетний Олег — каждый квартал "нюхает воздух", отец берет его с собой в небо. Только дочь Света в юриспруденцию подалась.
У самого младшего из отряда Сергея Шапошникова -сын и дочка. Михаил Силин воспитывает аж четверых, а у Геннадия Скоромного — трое.
В свое время Америке удалось подняться, развивая свою автомобильную промышленность. А почему нашему авиапрому не стать таким же трамплином для России? Для наших огромных просторов самолет все равно, что автомобиль для Америки. И с демографией у летчиков полный порядок".
На этом статья заканчивалась. В том же 1995 году, в сентябре, разбился Сергей Шапошников, готовясь к демонстрационным «боям» в ЮАР, а рабочие будни Александра Петровича продолжались еще тринадцать лет. Он вырастил себе смену: его сын, тоже Александр, достойно продолжил дело отца. После училища Александр Петрович привел его в отряд луховицких летчиков-испытателей, «налетал» его, передал секреты своего мастерства. Его сын — его продолжение на земле. А.П. Пелих испытывал МиГи, умножал славу нашей страны и достоин памяти светлой и долгой".

                                                          Валерий Родиков

                       (Орган РСК "МиГ"- "Заводская правда"№10 2008г.)

----------


## alexvolf

......................
Земля пухом и вечная память

----------


## Nazar

9 мая рано утром скоропостижно скончался в Подмосковье
Радецкий Николай Иванович, вице-адмирал в отставке, Заместитель Командующего Северным Флотом по тылу, Начальник Тыла СФ, Член Военного Совета флота, Старший Морской Начальник г.Мурманска. . 

Вечная память уважаемому человеку .

----------


## SVVAULSH

В разделе =История= в своё время были опубликованы "Беседы с Н.Г.Голодниковым"(http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/golodnikov/index.htm).

25 мая 2010г. генрал-майор авиации Николай Герасимович Голодников умер.Похоронен в г.Ставрополе.



Светлая память .

----------

